# Visiting UAE in December..



## brodypil (Sep 27, 2010)

Well not really visiting, I have a 13 hour lay over on my way to South Africa. But I was wondering what are some things I can do for those 13 hours? It will be roughly 8:00 or 9:00 PM when I arrive at the airport. I would love to see as much as I could in the little amount of time. This is my first trip outside of the USA and will be alone. Any suggestions would be great!


And it's nice to be here :yo: glad I found the board.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

When is your flight back?

Unfortunately you will be here overnight, I say unfortunate as many things will close after 1 am.

Anyways, I would suggest the following:

1) As long as you get out of the airport, rush to Burj Khalifa , have a look at the musical fountains and go up to the observation deck if you are interested...
2) Catch a cab, and ask to see the main sights of Dubai including Burj Al Arab, Madinat Jumeirah, Creek etc. 

As you have never been outside the US, I would recommend not driving here.

If you are not interested in sleeping, I would suggest having a heavy caffeine dose during your time at Burj Khalifa, as it should be ~11pm, and that will help you to stay awake the whole night.

Btw you are lucky to be visitng Dubai when its weather is at its best, 55-75 F


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Will you require a Visa to leave the Airport?


----------



## brodypil (Sep 27, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> When is your flight back?
> 
> Unfortunately you will be here overnight, I say unfortunate as many things will close after 1 am.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply back, Burj Khalifa is one place I have as a MUST see. I wanted to add that I am on the younger side (22) and being that I will be in a foreign place (to me) I really don't know what to expect. What would a cab generally cost? I do not want my inexperience to get taken advantage of lol. Also, I am excited about being there in December, everyone I have talked to has said it's the only time you can go outside and not get swamp butt in about 3 mins :clap2:


----------



## brodypil (Sep 27, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Will you require a Visa to leave the Airport?


 I didn't even think about that, I will check real quick.


----------



## brodypil (Sep 27, 2010)

Do not need a Visa!



> All Americans with US passports valid for more than six months are welcome to enter the UAE, and no longer need to obtain a visa to enter the country if the duration of stay is less than one month. This includes US citizens with visas or entry stamps from other countries.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

What day of the week are you arriving??


----------



## brodypil (Sep 27, 2010)

Tuesday, December 14


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Burj Khalifa Observation Deck is open til 10pm in the week but you need to be there by 9.15pm. If your flight comes in at 8-9pm you don't have time to get thru immigration and get to the tower. If you do want to try you need to purchase a ticket online before you come for dhs.100, otherwise it will cost you dhs.400. The view at nght is amazing (124th Floor).
In the same area as Burj Khalifa is Dubai Mall and the giant Aquarium but it closes at 10pm, and Souk Al Bahar where you can get a drink or meal and look at the fountains if they are still on. The bars will be open. The Address Downtown Hotel has a cool bar on the 61st Floor (open to 2am) with amazing views of the Tower and Fountains or go into the Armani Hotel (very cool) inside Burj Khaifa and have a drink with the all the beautiful people.
Taxi's have meters so you won't be ripped off. You could get a taxi to drive you along the Shiek Zayed Road to see all the towers at night and along the Jumeriah Beach Road to see the Burj Al Arab (lit up) and the Jumeirah Mosque. Don't expect a running commentary off the driver though. It is very difficult because you are only here during the night.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Big Bus Dubai does night tours - might be worth investigating.

Latest that bars/nightclubs are open is 3am. After that nothing much to do.

Dubai Metro starts at 6am, take a ride early morning to get a view of Dubai (dark until about 7am at that time of the year), then find a cafe at Dubai Marina for an early morning cuppa and breakfast, and/or head to Dubai Mall area on your way back to airport for a look at Burj Khalifa.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The Big Bus Company


----------



## brodypil (Sep 27, 2010)

So I have to go through immigration before I can even walk outside?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes of course, you have to go through Immigration and Customs before you enter any country. You might be a terrorist for all we know!!!


----------



## brodypil (Sep 27, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Yes of course, you have to go through Immigration and Customs before you enter any country. You might be a terrorist for all we know!!!


:becky: 

I didn't know that, like I said I've never been outside of the States. It makes since though haha.

Well heck I'm just gonna be totally lost, it might take me 13 hours to just figure out where to go and get checked out.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

No issues, just follow the crowd ;-) everybody will be walking at fast peace to try to get to the immigration counters, so just follow whoever looks more confident and/or arrogant - usually business travelers with laptop black strollers. Then just queue on one of the lines that says "other countries" or something like that (there are counters for travellers from Gulf countries and then more counters for non Gulf countries). Just wait on the line until is your turn. Do not cross the yellow line and do not make jokes about the men on their white robes  When is your turn just hand over your passport and answer any questions honestly. Then to collect your luggage just follow the families with kids that were on your flight, as they surely will have luggage with them - forget about business travelers for this, they are too travel savvy to bring any carry on with them, so families are your best bet  Sometimes at landing the crew also announces on what conveyor will the luggage be delivered (or is on the tv screens). This is of course only if your luggage doesn't get checked to your final destination. If it is, then you're free to go. Follow the signs for the ground transportation, queue at the taxi que, and off you go for a little Dubai adventure. Enjoy


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want you can book 'Marhaba' service. They will meet you when you arrive and fast track you through Immigration to save time. (The queue for Immigration can an hour long if alot of flights arrive at the same time). Marhaba can be booked online on the Dnata website or the Dubai Airport Site.


----------



## brodypil (Sep 27, 2010)

You guys have been very helpful! I am thinking of using the Marhaba service when I land in Dubai. It's cheap and I think I will feel more comfortable using them.


----------

